# Solved: Router Dropping Connection (Belkin N-F5D8233-4v3)



## IsEnough (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello all,

I have a Belkin N Wireless Router with a model number of F5D8233-4v3. My internet service provider's solution is really weird (to me, at least), I live in an apartment building where we don't get cable modems, instead I plug an Ethernet cable in the wall and get internet this way. I have my Belkin connected this way.

Then, I have two desktop computers, both with Windows 7 Ultimate x64 connected through wireless to the router. These computers have identical hardware, and mostly identical software. They both have TP LINK N Wireless network cards.

The reason I'm posting is because my router is behaving amiss. The way I have it plugged in right now:

x = internet through Ethernet cable

[ ] [ ] [ ] [ ] [ x ]
LAN 1 - 4 INTERNET

(the LAN ones are empty while I have the Ethernet cable from the wall plugged in the internet socket)

Plugged in this way, the router drops my connection when:

1. I'm downloading something at full speed and attempting to watch something through YouTube (particularly, but gaming + downloading also drop the connection). This way what ends up happening is that the router's modem light goes orange (from blue) and starts blinking, and the internet light goes off. The only way to restore it is by resetting the router or giving it 10-30 minutes to recover on its own. This is not my primary concern, but it had to be mentioned and a fix for it would also be nice. When I unplug the router and plug a laptop in right after it starts doing its thing, I have internet.

2. Since Thursday, when I plugged in the router this way again (more on this later), it loves dropping both computers off while we play Left for Dead 2 or Team Fortress 2. It does so at the exact same time. This way, the router doesn't show anything being wrong. The games just lose connection for a moment or so (used to happen with World of Warcraft) then it resumes its function. This is not noticeable ANYWHERE else except for games. Ventrilo continues to work fine, but the games kick us off. This is my main problem: I can't play Left for Dead at the moment.

What changed on Thursday?

Here's something weird: half a year ago, for some reason (either a tech support guy from the internet company or I read an article) I plugged in my router this way:

x = internet through Ethernet cable

[ ] [ ] [ ] [ x ] [ ]
LAN 1 - 4 INTERNET

It worked like a charm for about half a year now, until Thursday when we lost internet for about a day (until it occurred to me to plug it in right). Since then, I couldn't get it working this way AT ALL.

I've written e-mails/opened support tickets with Valve (Steam) and Belkin to see if anything would come out of it. Nothing yet.

I know it's stupid about the way I plugged it in a second time, but I need to be able to do that again, or fix the original problem.

Since Thursday (in chronological order):
-Plugged in the router correctly.
-Reinstalled Left for Dead 2.
-Upgraded Belkin firmware.
-Router factory default settings (reconfigured it completely).

Also, numerous restarts on router + computers.

I've tried putting Ethernet cables to the computers, it happens that way too. So it's most likely a router problem and not a wireless problem.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you,
IsEnough


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

With on computer connected directly to the apartment connection, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## IsEnough (Aug 23, 2010)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : WildOne-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin
comunique.hu

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5008X Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-9E-C6-4D-50
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b81f:ebe0:df3:b9d5%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 16, 2010 3:56:35 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 22, 2146 10:26:12 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : comunique.hu
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-33-49-F4-0A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5907:8615:fc7a:25cf%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 178.21.49.57(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 16, 2010 3:57:39 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 16, 2010 4:07:37 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 178.21.48.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 178.21.48.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 85.159.48.10
193.178.119.126
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.Belkin
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

This is on my laptop, however. The laptop is a Toshiba Satellite A305-D with Windows Vista Home Edition.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, this should get the router running unless there's something wrong with it.

The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.


Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Disconnect any USB connection to the modem, it will not be used.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output!

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

